# What store themilage for the cruze? Gauge Cluster or Something else?



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

gerhardtracing said:


> My friends cruze was broken into and for some stupid reason they broke the gauge cluster I don't know if they were trying to take it or what. If we get a new cluster will the mileage match or be reset?
> 
> I know my moms cobalt when she had to replace the body control module it reset the mileage.


The mileage will need to be "set/sync'd" to match the other mileage in the ECU's in the car. The mileage needs to match in all modules for proper operation. The dealer / body shop should do this.


----------

